# The Rush Limbaugh media lynch mob



## ozzmdj (Oct 15, 2009)

Which public figure can be quoted as having said something bigoted and disgusting and it doesnt matter whether he did or not because he might have? Who can Big Media brand a racist without checking the facts? Who has to prove he did not say something racist, rather than the accuser proving he did?

A pat on the back for anyone who guessed the answer: Rush Limbaugh (OK, the blog headline was a clue). From CNN  to MSNBC to ABC, its been put about that Limbaugh said this:

HOW TRUEhttp://blogs.telegraph.co.uk/news/tobyharnden/100013647/the-rush-limbaugh-media-lynch-mob/


----------



## edthecynic (Oct 15, 2009)

ozzmdj said:


> Which public figure can be quoted as having said something bigoted and disgusting and it doesnt matter whether he did or not because he might have? Who can Big Media brand a racist without checking the facts? Who has to prove he did not say something racist, rather than the accuser proving he did?
> 
> A pat on the back for anyone who guessed the answer: Rush Limbaugh (OK, the blog headline was a clue). From CNN  to MSNBC to ABC, its been put about that Limbaugh said this:
> 
> HOW TRUEhttp://blogs.telegraph.co.uk/news/tobyharnden/100013647/the-rush-limbaugh-media-lynch-mob/


America's Hemorrhoid, Stuttering LimpBoy The RACIST is a pathological liar, so any denial from him is meaningless. In the same rant, he stuck his foot in his lying mouth in his denial regarding this issue when he tried to connect it to Obama.

State-Run Media Scum Smear Rush Using Fabricated Quotes
October 13, 2009
RUSH:    We have tracked its origins.  *Its origins are in 2005, a blogger who was throwing it all over the Internet* and then got it into my Wikipedia entry in the Wiki quotes, and even there it says it's unsubstantiated, "disputed," but these people are still going in there and using it. 

RUSH:  Well, the guy that posted it, his name is "Cobra," by the way. That's his moniker on the Internet. You can hide and be anonymous on the Internet and he's been posting it all over the place, and he claims that he got it from a book.
By the way, the publisher is Nation Books in New York and the quote, he said he got it from a book written by some guy named Huberman, Huberman's book, 101 Worst People in America or whatever. It was published in 2006.  The problem is *he was spreading it in 2005.*  We know who the source of this is.  We know that the guy that wrote the book did not source the quote! 

RUSH:  * In 1998 they say the quote was uttered and only now surfaces 11 years later?  Just the right time before Obama's going to get his health care bill at the Senate Finance Committee,* right before the NFL owners meeting is taking place today.


----------



## California Girl (Oct 15, 2009)

edthecynic said:


> ozzmdj said:
> 
> 
> > Which public figure can be quoted as having said something bigoted and disgusting and it doesnt matter whether he did or not because he might have? Who can Big Media brand a racist without checking the facts? Who has to prove he did not say something racist, rather than the accuser proving he did?
> ...



Spoken like a true leftish koolaider. 

Personally, I think Limbaugh's an ass but racist, he is not and yet, rather than argue on real hard fact - and God knows, Rush provides plenty of quality sticks with which to beat him - you insist on using the lowest, dumbest and most ridiculous stick of all.

Do some homework, go get some comments of Rush that are pathetic nonsense and argue those.  Resorting to calling him a racist only serves to make you look like an idiot.


----------



## edthecynic (Oct 15, 2009)

California Girl said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > ozzmdj said:
> ...


MessiahRushie has given his standard for spotting racists, and he satisfies his OWN standard.

March 19, 2007
RUSH: *These people are racists.* You know, the racists in our society, Ted, are these white liberals. *They're the ones that notice your skin color* before anything else, and *they're the ones deciding whose skin color is dark enough* and therefore who's authentic enough and who's been down for the struggle.  It's those people doing this. It's not me. It's not "talk radio."

January 16, 2007
RUSH : And for Barack Obama, a -- well, *he's a half-minority* --

January 24, 2007
RUSH: Hey, Barack Obama has picked up another endorsement: *Halfrican American* actress Halle Berry. "As a *Halfrican American*, I am honored to have Ms. Berry's support, as well as the support of other *Halfrican Americans*," Obama said. He didn't say it, but -- anyway


----------



## California Girl (Oct 15, 2009)

edthecynic said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...



I see no racism here. People who notice skin color - whether it is for affirmative action or to discriminate against - are racist. 

Obama is half white. As is Halle Berry. Now, these may not have been the most Politically Correct comments ever but racism is not commenting on someone's color when that person has already made color an issue. Racism is treating someone of color differently BECAUSE of their color. 

Rush is one seriously dumbass individual but he's no more a racist than you are. 

Take issue with him and his politics and his idiotic comments - hell, I'll probably even agree with you on some... but this constant use of the race card as a weapon to beat those who you disagree with seriously damages a very serious issue.


----------



## WillowTree (Oct 15, 2009)

I'm sure they will be able to prove those were his words when they all get to court.


----------



## Maple (Oct 15, 2009)

ozzmdj said:


> Which public figure can be quoted as having said something bigoted and disgusting and it doesn&#8217;t matter whether he did or not because he might have? Who can Big Media brand a racist without checking the facts? Who has to prove he did not say something racist, rather than the accuser proving he did?
> 
> A pat on the back for anyone who guessed the answer: Rush Limbaugh (OK, the blog headline was a clue). From CNN  to MSNBC to ABC, it&#8217;s been put about that Limbaugh said this:
> 
> HOW TRUEThe Rush Limbaugh media lynch mob &#8211; Telegraph Blogs



I hope that he sues, because this has caused him damage as far as being involved in the purchasing of the Rams. The guy loves football.

No one should be allowed to get on television and state false claims without being able to prove them. Stating something was said when it NEVER was. That's slander and it has cost him monetary damages. It's high time our press became responsible about what they repeat on air.

I have listened to Rush for many years and I have NEVER heard him make any racist statements. He critized McNab for his athetic abilities, stating that the press was more interested in promoting black quaterbacks than in the talent of the athelete. That's it. 

That's going on now with a black President, no one is allowed to critize the agenda and policies of Obama, because if you do, you are called a racist.

" A lie gets halfway around the world before the TRUTH has a chance to put it's pants on." Winston Churchill.


----------



## WillowTree (Oct 15, 2009)

Maple said:


> ozzmdj said:
> 
> 
> > Which public figure can be quoted as having said something bigoted and disgusting and it doesnt matter whether he did or not because he might have? Who can Big Media brand a racist without checking the facts? Who has to prove he did not say something racist, rather than the accuser proving he did?
> ...






well he's not the only one been slandered. they've done it to white southerners aka Jimmy Carter, and to any tea party goer.. that "racist" card has been overplayed. I too want this case to go to court.  It cost him millions and if he didn't say what they said he said he should be compensated.


----------



## Maple (Oct 15, 2009)

WillowTree said:


> I'm sure they will be able to prove those were his words when they all get to court.



I don't know how they are going to prove something was said by someone, when they never said it. Rush has everyone of his radio shows on tape and on display. Even O'Reilly who states that he has the best research team in the business, can't find anything that was said to be racist.


----------



## driveby (Oct 15, 2009)

What was the name of that stupid douchebag who was talking about Limbaugh on the floor of the HOUSE OF REPRESENTATIVES ? ........ 

This is at least the second time Democrap politicians have tried to demonize and destroy a PRIVATE CITIZEN. Whats just as bad is the fact that liberal citizens actually support this lunacy .......


----------



## Jay Canuck (Oct 15, 2009)

*Top 10 Racist Limbaugh Quotes* 1. I mean, let&#8217;s face it, we didn&#8217;t have slavery in this country for over 100 years because it was a bad thing. Quite the opposite: slavery built the South. I&#8217;m not saying we should bring it back; I&#8217;m just saying it had its merits. For one thing, the streets were safer after dark.​


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 15, 2009)

Jay Canuck said:


> *Top 10 Racist Limbaugh Quotes* 1. I mean, let&#8217;s face it, we didn&#8217;t have slavery in this country for over 100 years because it was a bad thing. Quite the opposite: slavery built the South. I&#8217;m not saying we should bring it back; I&#8217;m just saying it had its merits. For one thing, the streets were safer after dark.​



The troll strikes again.


----------



## Jay Canuck (Oct 15, 2009)

L.O.L - Rush the private citizen.....tell me another that was great!


----------



## Jay Canuck (Oct 15, 2009)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Jay Canuck said:
> 
> 
> > *Top 10 Racist Limbaugh Quotes* 1. I mean, lets face it, we didnt have slavery in this country for over 100 years because it was a bad thing. Quite the opposite: slavery built the South. Im not saying we should bring it back; Im just saying it had its merits. For one thing, the streets were safer after dark.​
> ...


 






poor racist cowfucker... your hero is getting a taste of his own medicine


----------



## WillowTree (Oct 15, 2009)

driveby said:


> What was the name of that stupid douchebag who was talking about Limbaugh on the floor of the HOUSE OF REPRESENTATIVES ? ........
> 
> This is at least the second time Democrap politicians have tried to demonize and destroy a PRIVATE CITIZEN. Whats just as bad is the fact that liberal citizens actually support this lunacy .......



Lee


----------



## Jay Canuck (Oct 15, 2009)

it takes a big man to go after a 13 year old girl....just the kind of man that turns Lonestar on


On his TV show, early in the Clinton administration, Limbaugh put up a picture of Socks, the White House cat, and asked, 'Did you know there's a White House dog?' Then he put up a picture of Chelsea Clinton, who was 13 years old at the time.


----------



## driveby (Oct 15, 2009)

Jay Canuck said:


> L.O.L - Rush the private citizen.....tell me another that was great!



Yeah, private citizen Jay Dumbfuck, the House floor is not the place to discuss who should or shouldn't own an NFL franchise. Oh wait, the democraps have fixed the economic, healthcare, environmental and every other "crisis" one can dream of and have plenty of time to address such issues .........


----------



## driveby (Oct 15, 2009)

Jay Canuck said:


> it takes a big man to go after a 13 year old girl....just the kind of man that turns Lonestar on
> 
> 
> On his TV show, early in the Clinton administration, Limbaugh put up a picture of Socks, the White House cat, and asked, 'Did you know there's a White House dog?' Then he put up a picture of Chelsea Clinton, who was 13 years old at the time.



Remind us what " Senator "  Al Franken said about Chelsea ? 

Oh wait, that was just "satire" .......


----------



## California Girl (Oct 15, 2009)

Jay Canuck said:


> *Top 10 Racist Limbaugh Quotes* 1. I mean, lets face it, we didnt have slavery in this country for over 100 years because it was a bad thing. Quite the opposite: slavery built the South. Im not saying we should bring it back; Im just saying it had its merits. For one thing, the streets were safer after dark.​



Please provide a link that proves he said that.


----------



## Jay Canuck (Oct 15, 2009)

driveby said:


> Jay Canuck said:
> 
> 
> > L.O.L - Rush the private citizen.....tell me another that was great!
> ...


 
Private citizen Rush - 

*Creepy Conservatives Coagulate*

Rush Limbaugh, Joe Scarborough, and Sarah Palin to Speak at CPAC

The annual CPAC convention of conservatives is expected to be a sellout because two huge names are coming to deliver red-meat speeches: Rush Limbaugh and Sarah Palin. We've got the whole list for you below. Limbaugh will play clean-up, speaking last...


----------



## Jay Canuck (Oct 15, 2009)

driveby said:


> Jay Canuck said:
> 
> 
> > it takes a big man to go after a 13 year old girl....just the kind of man that turns Lonestar on
> ...



you come up with the actual quote or link ...I don't work for you, lazy ****.


----------



## Jay Canuck (Oct 15, 2009)

the GOP chairman apologizing to "private citizen" Rush -

*GOP chairman apologizes for Limbaugh remarks 
*The Associated Press - &#8206;3-3-09
WASHINGTON (AP) &#8212; Two days after calling Rush Limbaugh a mere "entertainer" with an "incendiary" talk show, Republican National Committee chairman Michael​


----------



## Jay Canuck (Oct 15, 2009)

*




*


*Gingrey apologizes for Limbaugh criticism*CNN Political Ticker - 1-29-09
(CNN) &#8211; Republican Rep. Phil Gingrey of Georgia apologized Wednesday for criticizing conservative hosts Rush Limbaugh and Sean Hannity, assuring his... ​


----------



## California Girl (Oct 15, 2009)

Jay Canuck said:


> it takes a big man to go after a 13 year old girl....just the kind of man that turns Lonestar on
> 
> 
> On his TV show, early in the Clinton administration, Limbaugh put up a picture of Socks, the White House cat, and asked, 'Did you know there's a White House dog?' Then he put up a picture of Chelsea Clinton, who was 13 years old at the time.



The same way that, say, Letterman did to Palin's 14 yr old daughter?


----------



## Jay Canuck (Oct 15, 2009)

Does Letterman have Democrats coming to his rescue?, does Letterman speak at Democrat functions?, Do Democrats apologize to Letterman publically?, Did Rush Apologize like Letterman did and explain himself? - nice try to deflect what Rush has to say.... right out of the GOP playbook.


----------



## driveby (Oct 15, 2009)

Jay Canuck said:


> driveby said:
> 
> 
> > Jay Canuck said:
> ...



It's rhetorical cockgobbler ( that means your dumbass already knows ) ...

But while were getting all friendly and stuff, here's a link that contradicts this lie from you and Stuart Smalley .....

Lying Liar » Blog Archive » Frankens Rush/Chelsea lie


----------



## Jay Canuck (Oct 15, 2009)

driveby said:


> Jay Canuck said:
> 
> 
> > driveby said:
> ...




I didn't bring Franken into this you did.....and I'm sure they put a Chelsea picture up by mistake just as Rush was talking about the Whitehouse dog ....just like Fox news "mistakenly" puts D's by Republicans who get caught in sex scandals.....


----------



## Jay Canuck (Oct 15, 2009)

This was a very famous incident. On Rush&#8217;s TV show in 1993, shortly after Clinton took office and years before Buddy joined the First Family, the show put up a picture of Socks, the cat. &#8220;Did you know that the Clintons not only have a White House cat,&#8221; Rush said coyly, &#8220;but they also have a White House dog?&#8221; Then, on screen came a picture of a thirteen-year-old Chelsea.

Sean was ready for that one. &#8220;That was a mistake. A technician accidentally put up the wrong picture.&#8221;

&#8220;Really? Okay, then tell me, what was the joke? &#8216;The Clintons not only have a White House cat&#8217;&#8211;picture of Socks&#8211;&#8217;they also have a White House dog.&#8217; What&#8217;s the joke? What picture was supposed to come up?&#8221;

Alan Colmes was standing nearby. &#8220;You know, he&#8217;s got a point, Sean. There&#8217;s no joke without the picture of Chelsea.&#8221;

But Sean would have none of it. &#8220;It was a mistake! A technician put up the wrong picture. That&#8217;s what Rush said. And I believe Rush.&#8221;




wow! -  Hannity believes Rush and his technician accidently put a picture of Chelsea Clinton up instead of a dog.... so everybody else should!


----------



## driveby (Oct 15, 2009)

Jay Canuck said:


> driveby said:
> 
> 
> > Jay Canuck said:
> ...



You know it's a lie about Limbaugh, but you bastardize him by posting that he " picks on 13 year old girls " , shocker .......


----------



## Jay Canuck (Oct 15, 2009)

Fact - On his TV show, early in the Clinton administration, Limbaugh put up a picture of Socks, the White House cat, and asked, 'Did you know there's a White House dog?' Then he put up a picture of Chelsea Clinton, who was 13 years old at the time. 


now go wash the sand out of your itchy, twitchy vagina.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 15, 2009)

Jay Canuck said:


> driveby said:
> 
> 
> > Jay Canuck said:
> ...



Read the link you stupid fuck and educate yourself!! Unless you're happy being the ignorant fuck that you are.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 15, 2009)

Jay Canuck said:


> Fact - On his TV show, early in the Clinton administration, Limbaugh put up a picture of Socks, the White House cat, and asked, 'Did you know there's a White House dog?' Then he put up a picture of Chelsea Clinton, who was 13 years old at the time.
> 
> 
> now go wash the sand out of your itchy, twitchy vagina.



Prove it!! Provide an audio or video clip or even a show transcript. But you're not going to be able to and you want to know why? Because it never fucking happened you stupid canadian fuck!!!

This is what happened.

Partial transcript of Rush' show:

Copyright 1992 Multimedia Entertainment, Inc.
RUSH LIMBAUGH
SHOW: RUSH LIMBAUGH (9:00 PM ET)
November 6, 1992, Friday 11:15 AM

LIMBAUGH: Thank you. This show's era of dominant influence is just beginning. We are now the sole voice of sanity, the sole voice of reason. We are the sole voice of opposition on all television. This is the only place you can tune to to get the truth of the opposition of the one-party dictatorial government that now will soon run America. Oh, I mean, we are only beginning to enjoy dominance and prosperity. Most of these things on the in-out list are not even funny, but a couple of them--one of them in particular is.

David Hinckley of--of the New York Daily News wrote this, and what he has--he's got--it's very strange. He says, In: A cute kid in the White House. Out: Cute dog in the White House.' Could--could we see the cute kid? Let's take a look at--see who is the cute kid in the White House. 

(A picture is shown of Millie the dog) 

LIMBAUGH: (Voiceover) No, no, no. That's not the kid.

(Picture shown of Chelsea Clinton)

LIMBAUGH: (Voiceover) That's--that's the kid. We're trying to...


----------



## Jay Canuck (Oct 15, 2009)

Fact: On his TV show, early in the Clinton administration, Limbaugh put up a picture of Socks, the White House cat, and asked, 'Did you know there's a White House dog?' Then he put up a picture of Chelsea Clinton, who was 13 years old at the time. 


Lonestar, can you prove this is not a fact?


----------



## Jay Canuck (Oct 15, 2009)

Rushes own transcript? must be gospel!


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 15, 2009)

Jay Canuck said:


> Fact: On his TV show, early in the Clinton administration, Limbaugh put up a picture of Socks, the White House cat, and asked, 'Did you know there's a White House dog?' Then he put up a picture of Chelsea Clinton, who was 13 years old at the time.
> 
> 
> Lonestar, can you prove this is not a fact?



The burden of proof is on you dumbass. You made the claim now provide evidence to support it i.e. video/audio clip or show transcript. Oh and just in case your stupid canadian ass didn't know this, you can't prove a negative.


----------



## Jay Canuck (Oct 15, 2009)

Question: if Rush didn't do that why hasn't he sued Franken and countless others?


----------



## Jay Canuck (Oct 15, 2009)

Answer: because he did and he doesn't have a legal leg to stand on.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Oct 15, 2009)

Don't waste time on Canadians.  Just give 'em a joint and another shitty Candian beer and send them on their way.  Maybe they can figure new ways to blame it all on the Quebecians.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Oct 15, 2009)

The Quebecians seem to be their "negros".


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 15, 2009)

Jay Canuck said:


> if Rush didn't do that why hasn't he sued Franken and countless others?



I can't answer for Rush. Fact is it never happened, the fact that you give any creedence at all to Franken shows you possess little to no intelligence which is on par with most canadian trolls.


----------



## Jay Canuck (Oct 15, 2009)

and when you can't beat them it's on with the ad hominem attacks. poor ditto heads!


----------



## Jay Canuck (Oct 15, 2009)

*[SIZE=+1]Pigboy too racist for the NFL[/SIZE]* 
*Live by the racial slur, die by the racial slur* 
*Link* * Excerpt* 
The vulgar Pigboy has been dropped from a group trying to buy the St. Louis Rams after several black NFL players objected and the league commissioner weighed in against Limbaugh's "divisive comments." "It has become clear that his (Pigboy's) involvement in our group has become a complication and a distraction to our intentions," said Dave Checketts, who is leading the bid to buy the Rams and keep the team in St. Louis. "We have decided to move forward without him and hope it will eventually lead us to a successful conclusion," Checketts said in an emailed statement. "Surely there are less racist Republicans with money." 


as we can see the little ditto heads are crying like Glenn Beck here but has anyone heard if Rush is crying like a little bitch on his show today?


----------



## midcan5 (Oct 15, 2009)

I found it funny and hypocritical that Limbaugh wanted to be part of one of the most socialistic organizations in America, a place where there is Union representation and profit sharing - imagine that. And then drugs are not allowed, do you think that would include hypocritical drug users who are also owners?


----------



## Coyote (Oct 15, 2009)

driveby said:


> What was the name of that stupid douchebag who was talking about Limbaugh on the floor of the HOUSE OF REPRESENTATIVES ? ........
> 
> This is at least the second time Democrap politicians have tried to demonize and destroy a PRIVATE CITIZEN. Whats just as bad is the fact that liberal citizens actually support this lunacy .......



Oh quit being so flipping hypocritical.

This is an example of an utter failure of the media to verify it's stories in their haste to demonize (whether it's Limbaugh or Jennings or Van Jones) - a failure that includes spreading rumour, innuendo and guilt by association in lieu of good reporting.  And it isn't just the left - the right is just as bad, and many seem to accept it...as long as it's not attacking their guy!


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 15, 2009)

Jay Canuck said:


> and when you can't beat them it's on with the ad hominem attacks. poor ditto heads!



I'm still waiting on you to provide evidence to support your claim.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 15, 2009)

Coyote said:


> driveby said:
> 
> 
> > What was the name of that stupid douchebag who was talking about Limbaugh on the floor of the HOUSE OF REPRESENTATIVES ? ........
> ...



Driveby was referring to Sheila Jackson Lee, who is NOT part of the media and her lamenting the NFL should not accept a bid from Rush Limbaugh to buy the team.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mk6t-NVvWwM]YouTube - Democrat Congresswoman Blasts Limbaugh on House Floor[/ame]


----------



## Jay Canuck (Oct 15, 2009)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Jay Canuck said:
> 
> 
> > and when you can't beat them it's on with the ad hominem attacks. poor ditto heads!
> ...




then I guess Sean Hannity is a liar too because he said it was a mistake.....maybe you should go after Sean as well?


----------



## Jay Canuck (Oct 15, 2009)

Sean Hannity was ready for that one. That was a mistake. A technician accidentally put up the wrong picture.

Really? Okay, then tell me, what was the joke? The Clintons not only have a White House catpicture of Socksthey also have a White House dog. Whats the joke? What picture was supposed to come up?

Alan Colmes was standing nearby. You know, hes got a point, Sean. Theres no joke without the picture of Chelsea.

But Sean would have none of it. It was a mistake! A technician put up the wrong picture. Thats what Rush said. And I believe Rush.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 15, 2009)

Jay Canuck said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Jay Canuck said:
> ...



I never heard Sean make the claim, he may have offered a reasonable explanation but as I said he didn' tmake the claim. Now are you going to choose door number one and admit that what you claimed was a total fabrication? Or are you going to choose door number two and provide evidence that supports your claim? I think you'll choose door number three (which most leftwing idiots choose) and do neither.


----------



## Jay Canuck (Oct 15, 2009)

Rush did it on his show and then he and Sean Hannity tried to make half-ass excuses to explain it..... and now you are trying to pretend that it didn't happen at all - typical right-wing shit.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 15, 2009)

Jay Canuck said:


> Rush did it on his show and then he and Sean Hannity tried to make half-ass excuses to explain it..... and now you are trying to pretend that it didn't happen at all - typical right-wing shit.



If Rush did it then it should be easy for you to provide an audio or video clip or even a show transcript, yet you offer no evidence at all.

If it happened then prove it!!!


----------



## Jay Canuck (Oct 15, 2009)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Jay Canuck said:
> 
> 
> > Fact - On his TV show, early in the Clinton administration, Limbaugh put up a picture of Socks, the White House cat, and asked, 'Did you know there's a White House dog?' Then he put up a picture of Chelsea Clinton, who was 13 years old at the time.
> ...



let's have your have a look at the link you didn't provide first.......


----------



## Jay Canuck (Oct 15, 2009)

it's easy folks....if I can't comeup with some kind of internet proof it didn't happen. See I ran a marathon the other day but because I didn't photoghraph it or post anything on the internet....I didn't.


----------



## Jay Canuck (Oct 15, 2009)

Limbaughs own Archives only go back 3 months....but really he and Hannity were talking about and making excuses about something that didn't happen....and that is reality in dittohead world.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 15, 2009)

Jay Canuck said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Jay Canuck said:
> ...



Lying Liar » Blog Archive » Frankens Rush/Chelsea lie


----------



## Jay Canuck (Oct 15, 2009)

From your own link - 

excerpt: then showed the picture of Chelsea Clinton. She had a displeased look on her face, as if to show that she was not too happy with the mistake.

Rush continued:

All right. We&#8217;re sorry. We didn&#8217;t intend to hurt her feelings. We&#8217;ll be back with our final segment right after this. Don&#8217;t go away.





nice opinion blog.
so Rush apologized for something that didn't happen?....thanx for showing us your Lonestar Logic - it has been a real treat and very informative.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 15, 2009)

Jay Canuck said:


> From your own link -
> 
> excerpt: then showed the picture of Chelsea Clinton. She had a displeased look on her face, as if to show that she was not too happy with the mistake.
> 
> ...



You're a fucking idiot. 

The following is what actually happened:

On his TV show in 1992, a few days after the Presidential election, Rush Limbaugh was reviewing In/Out lists (a popular fad at the time):

In todays New York Daily News right here its the obligatory in-out list. Every time theres a massive change somewhere, people are in, people are out. Im now out. It says about me on here, Rush Limbaugh, loud-mouthed conservative and Bush favorite. Hes out.

Rush commented that most of the other things on the days list were not funny, but that one of them in particular was. Rush quoted from the David Hinckley article

*In: A cute kid in the White House. Out: Cute dog in the White House.*

*Could could we see the cute kid? Lets take a look at see who is the cute kid in the White House.*

*A picture of the cute dog (Millie) appeared on the screen instead of the cute kid (Chelsea).*

*Rush immediately said*

*No, no, no. Thats not the kid.

Then a picture of Chelsea Clinton came on the screen and Rush said

Thats thats the kid.

Rush apologized several times and told a story about how he had learned early in his career the importance of not making fun of someones appearance. He then apologized again and said

Im I hope you will forgive me. Im fatigued. Im tired*

Before breaking to a commercial, Rush asked the audience what he could do to make amends for the incident and, in an odd, spontaneous joke, proceeded to spank himself.

Was Rush trying to make the most of a mistake, or was the whole thing scriptedapologies and all? The fact that Franken had to use a fake version of events to argue his case tells us a lot. The real version has Rush talking about a cute dog as well as a cute kid, obviously not a set-up for calling the kid a dog. 

It is not an assault on Chelsea, as her picture only comes up in the context of correcting the error.

Franken set up a fake joke, falsely accused Rush of trying to tell it and then complained that the joke would only make sense if Rush put up the picture on purpose. The question of, what picture was supposed to come up? is not ironclad, it is ironic. Rush replaced the picture.

Rush has always maintained the incident was an accident. On his show four days later, Rush offered an explanation to his audience. First, the show played, Whos sorry now in the background and Limbaugh pointed to himself. Then he said:

Ladies and gentlemen, Im sorry. Let me tell you very quickly what happened last Friday night. There was a new in list and new out list that was published in the newspaper. The writer said in, cute kid in the White House; out, cute dog in the White House. Could we show the cute dog in the White House whos out, and they put up a picture of Chelsea Clinton back in the crew. And many of you people think that we did it on purpose to make a cheap comment on her appearance. And Im terribly sorry. I dontlook, that takes no talent whatsoever and I have a lot of talent. I dont need to get laughs by commenting on peoples looks, especially a young child whos done nothing wrong. I mean, she cant control the way she looks. And we reallywe do notwe do not do that on this kind of show. So put a picture up of her now and so we can square this.

They then showed the picture of Chelsea Clinton. She had a displeased look on her face, as if to show that she was not too happy with the mistake.

Rush continued:

All right. Were sorry. We didnt intend to hurt her feelings. Well be back with our final segment right after this. Dont go away.

This apology offers considerable insight into what happened.  Rush indicates that he had asked to see the cute dog.  That is not what happened on the show, but is probably what had been plannedwhich explains why Rush has it backward. If Rush was supposed to ask to see the cute dog first, that would explain why the technician put up the picture. They had it cued first.  In addition, if they had the pictures cued according to the names Chelsea and Millie, it is even easier to see how a mistake could have happened. Both are female names and like most of America at the time, the technician probably did not know Chelsea by name.


Nothing that you claimed happened , happened you fucking idiot. Whats wrong they don't teach you canadians fiucks reading comprehension?!?

Tell me are all canadians as fucking stupid as you?


----------



## edthecynic (Oct 15, 2009)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Jay Canuck said:
> 
> 
> > Fact - On his TV show, early in the Clinton administration, Limbaugh put up a picture of Socks, the White House cat, and asked, 'Did you know there's a White House dog?' Then he put up a picture of Chelsea Clinton, who was 13 years old at the time.
> ...


That is not the incident in question. 

I remember seeing his Sox the cat, White House dog "joke" comparing Chelsea to a dog on his TV show, and I remember the picture of Chelsea he used. Her hair was long and very wavy and the wind had blown it in front of her face covering most of her face resembling a Komondor. His audience got quite a laugh from it. 

So there is no denying that it happened and the fact that there is no video from that pre YouTube era just goes to show how easy it is for CON$ to deny events from that period of time.


----------



## driveby (Oct 15, 2009)

Coyote said:


> driveby said:
> 
> 
> > What was the name of that stupid douchebag who was talking about Limbaugh on the floor of the HOUSE OF REPRESENTATIVES ? ........
> ...



Really ? I'm sure you can give an example of a Republican letter and petition sent to a private employer pressuring that employer to fire a private citizen. You could also give me an example of a Republican representative demonizing a private citizen ON THE HOUSE FLOOR to persuade an organization to exclude said person from an ownership opportunity in that organization..........


----------



## Coyote (Oct 15, 2009)

driveby said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > driveby said:
> ...



I can give you an example of a Republicans demonizing Jennings in an incredably hypocritical way by sending a letter to Obama to fire him -or  rudely yelling "YOU LIE" to the president as he's talking or calling for Michael Moore's arrest.  You just want to see the persecution on one side and condone it on the other.

Limbaugh, like Moore, like Beck, like celebrities - are a public figures.  They reap what they sow.


----------



## Toro (Oct 15, 2009)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> Don't waste time on Canadians.  Just give 'em a joint and another shitty Candian beer and send them on their way.  Maybe they can figure new ways to blame it all on the Quebecians.



Its just sport now.  After all, they purged all the losers 250 years ago and sent them down to Louisiana...


----------



## Zona (Oct 15, 2009)

Remember how bad the media treated him when he was caught doing all those drugs?  Bad media, bad media.


----------



## Old Rocks (Oct 15, 2009)

*I find Molly Ivans far more believable than Sean.*

Lyin&#039; Bully | Mother Jones

On his TV show, early in the Clinton administration, Limbaugh put up a picture of Socks, the White House cat, and asked, "Did you know there's a White House dog?" Then he put up a picture of Chelsea Clinton, who was 13 years old at the time and as far as I know had never done any harm to anyone. 

When viewers objected, he claimed, in typical Limbaugh fashion, that the gag was an accident and that without his permission some technician had put up the picture of Chelsea--which I found as disgusting as his original attempt at humor.


----------



## Jay Canuck (Oct 19, 2009)

"Whats wrong they don't teach you canadians* fiucks *reading comprehension?!?"

uh, I guess not...... what is a fiuck?


----------



## Jay Canuck (Oct 19, 2009)

*[SIZE=+1]Quotes[/SIZE]* 
*"This is not about the NFL, it&#8217;s not about the St. Louis Rams, it&#8217;s not about me. This is about the ongoing effort** by the left in this country to destroy conservatism, to prevent the mainstreaming of anyone who is prominent as **a conservative. Therefore, this is about the future of America and what kind of country we&#8217;re going to have."* 
      -- Pigboy, whining because *his buy-out team dropped him*,     

*"Of course, what Limbaugh is really saying is that it&#8217;s all about him and he takes no responsibility for his racist-laced** comments of the last many years. For Limbaugh, it&#8217;s all the fault of the media. It&#8217;s all the fault of liberals. Yawn. **Only an egotist of the proportions of a Limbaugh would dare say that his rejection by the NFL is really about the **future of the United States, but any day that Limbaugh fails is a good day for the United States of America." * 
      -- Mario Piperni,     *Link* 
  I feel so sorry for Pigboy, that's _twice_ now he's been rejected by the NFL for being a racist pig.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 19, 2009)

edthecynic said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Jay Canuck said:
> ...



It happened exactly as I've illustrated. If you have proof of a similar incident that has happened then provide it in the form of Audio/video clip or show transcript.  So far Jay Dumbfuck hasn't been able to produce any evidence whatsoever.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 19, 2009)

Jay Canuck said:


> "Whats wrong they don't teach you canadians* fiucks *reading comprehension?!?"
> 
> uh, I guess not...... what is a fiuck?



Oh wow I made a typo and the dumbfuck from Canada is too stupid to figure it out. Thank you for proving me correct... yet again.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 19, 2009)

The owners' meeting voted against SlushbinLimbot because of his controversiality, nothing else.

Let's move on.


----------



## Jay Canuck (Oct 19, 2009)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Jay Canuck said:
> 
> 
> > "Whats wrong they don't teach you canadians* fiucks *reading comprehension?!?"
> ...



also in Canada we capatalize nationalities.

more Lonestar Logic!


----------



## concept (Oct 19, 2009)

Jay Canuck said:


> "Whats wrong they don't teach you canadians* fiucks *reading comprehension?!?"
> 
> uh, I guess not...... what is a fiuck?



Well since the paper that originally ran the lie that you quoted (without a link) earlier, has retracted their story, you should apologize to the board for being such a lying little punk.

You should, but you won't.  


They retracted it because they couldn't source it.  

You libs are so easily duped.


----------



## concept (Oct 19, 2009)

Jay Canuck said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Jay Canuck said:
> ...



In the States, we start sentences with capitals.


----------



## concept (Oct 19, 2009)

JakeStarkey said:


> The owners' meeting voted against SlushbinLimbot because of his controversiality, nothing else.
> 
> Let's move on.



Bullshit!

The owners approached Rush in the first place, so they knew how controversial he was right from the start.  

It was only when the liberal smear machine kicked it up a notch and made up that bullshit racial comment, that the owners backed out. 

Try again lib.


----------



## Jay Canuck (Oct 19, 2009)

concept said:


> Jay Canuck said:
> 
> 
> > "Whats wrong they don't teach you canadians* fiucks *reading comprehension?!?"
> ...




can we see a link to that retraction and maybe we could see their apology to Rush?


----------



## Jay Canuck (Oct 19, 2009)

concept said:


> Jay Canuck said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



I'm not in the United States. Do you always feel the need to lick the arses of and come to the defence of your retarded Neo-Con buddies?


----------



## Jay Canuck (Oct 19, 2009)

*Subject:[SIZE=+1] NFL to Rush: Take a walk [/SIZE]*  *Link*


----------



## edthecynic (Oct 19, 2009)

Lonestar_logic said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...


That is a different incident. And like I said, I saw it myself on his TV show. He did not show a picture of Millie the dog. He showed a picture of Chelsea with her hair blown in her face. Even America's Hemorrhoid Stuttering LimpBoy The Bigoted Racist does not deny doing it but blames a technician for showing the wrong picture.
You are trying to take advantage of the fact that he was a nothing back then in the pre-Clinton impeachment days, with no audience and no YouTube and no access to transcripts of his TV show available to the general public.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 19, 2009)

Jay Canuck said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Jay Canuck said:
> ...



I'm well aware of that fact, but it was done that way to show my lack of respect for you dumbfuck canadians. Especially those that stick their noses in our business. You should keep your ass and your opinions north of the border.  Lest you continually show the world how utterly stupid you are.


----------



## concept (Oct 19, 2009)

Jay Canuck said:


> concept said:
> 
> 
> > Jay Canuck said:
> ...



Oh I'm afraid not, dumbass.  A precedent has already been set earlier in the thread.





Jay Canuck said:


> you come up with the actual quote or link ...I don't work for you, lazy ****.



hahaha what dopey lib.


----------



## concept (Oct 19, 2009)

Jay Canuck said:


> concept said:
> 
> 
> > Jay Canuck said:
> ...



Translation: I got nuthin.


----------



## Jay Canuck (Oct 19, 2009)

concept said:


> Jay Canuck said:
> 
> 
> > concept said:
> ...



so has another one dipshit...since you can't come up with a link by Lonestars logic that never happened ...thanx for playing


----------



## Jay Canuck (Oct 19, 2009)

*[SIZE=-1]An archeological team, digging in Washington DC, [/SIZE]* 
*[SIZE=-1]has uncovered 10,000 year old fossil remains[/SIZE]* 
*[SIZE=-1]of what is believed to be the first Neo Con.[/SIZE]*


*poor Rush.....boo hoo!*


----------



## paperview (Oct 19, 2009)

It happened.  I saw it too.  That stupid show Rush had on was such a trainwreck of bad fatass entertainment, I used to find myself tuning in to watch the pasty-faced live audience yuck it up and witnessed Rush's complete bomb as a TV host. Just hilarious.

The line was: "Everyone knows the Clintons have a cat," said Limbaugh. "Socks is the White House cat. But did you know there is also a White House dog?" And he held up a picture of Chelsea.

This is a 1996 WaPo article about Chelsea (turning 16) and the episode. 

WashingtonPost.com: National News


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 19, 2009)

edthecynic said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...



If you can't prove it, then it never happened. But I'll play along. So, tell me when this alleged show was aired and how was Chelsea's picture displayed?


----------



## paperview (Oct 19, 2009)

It may not be possible for a dittohead to have his head anymore up Beck's and Rush's ass than Lonestar Logic.  

Seriously.

Lucky for him their colons can happily contain the resident shit.


----------



## California Girl (Oct 19, 2009)

paperview said:


> It happened.  I saw it too.  That stupid show Rush had on was such a trainwreck of bad fatass entertainment, I used to find myself tuning in to watch the pasty-faced live audience yuck it up and witnessed Rush's complete bomb as a TV host. Just hilarious.
> 
> The line was: "Everyone knows the Clintons have a cat," said Limbaugh. "Socks is the White House cat. But did you know there is also a White House dog?" And he held up a picture of Chelsea.
> 
> ...



This is the standard whine from the left. When asked to present any hard facts against Limbaugh - this is the one they all whine about. Personally, I figure that if one dug into every single story by every single commentator, we could find at least one of which that commentator would not be particularly proud. 

My recollection is that Rush apologized afterwards, did he not?  

So, I find it interestng that - even though the man himself recognized it was in poor taste - and apologized, STILL the desperate left raise it.... I guess it is the ONE example that you can find to back up your constant whining.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 19, 2009)

paperview said:


> It happened.  I saw it too.  That stupid show Rush had on was such a trainwreck of bad fatass entertainment, I used to find myself tuning in to watch the pasty-faced live audience yuck it up and witnessed Rush's complete bomb as a TV host. Just hilarious.
> 
> The line was: "Everyone knows the Clintons have a cat," said Limbaugh. "Socks is the White House cat. But did you know there is also a White House dog?" And he held up a picture of Chelsea.
> 
> ...



Washington Post got that portion of the story straight from Al Frankens book, which has already been shown to be a lie. 

Lying Liar » Blog Archive » Franken&#8217;s Rush/Chelsea lie


----------



## paperview (Oct 19, 2009)

California Girl said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > It happened.  I saw it too.  That stupid show Rush had on was such a trainwreck of bad fatass entertainment, I used to find myself tuning in to watch the pasty-faced live audience yuck it up and witnessed Rush's complete bomb as a TV host. Just hilarious.
> ...


I have plenty of complaints about Limbaugh, comparing a group of strong women to Nazi's tops the list.  He used his coined phrase "FemiNazi's"  so much, it even made it's way into the vernacular and some dictionaries.  Go Rush! Eh?  
His inference Hillary murdered Vince Foster with his voluminous Fort Marcy Park comments are another.  I have plenty more...

This Chelsea/_dog_ incident happens to be the subject being discussed, so it is, as they say, pertinent. 

And your constantly calling people who make comments on any given subject you disagree _whiners_, is starting to sound really.... whiney.


----------



## edthecynic (Oct 19, 2009)

Lonestar_logic said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...


It was aired on his short lived TV Show and a still picture of her was flashed on the TV screen with her long very wavy hair covering her face. There must have also been a screen of some kind for his live audience to see as they howled with laughter immediately after it was flashed on the TV screen.
If you can get me access to complete unedited transcripts of his TV show I will be able to find it. You posted a transcript from another show, but no link to the actual transcripts so others can search through the transcripts. We are expected to believe a CON$ervative is telling the truth when they say there is no other transcript involving Chelsea and a dog, when, having seen it myself, I know he's lying, which is why there is no link to the collection of TV Show transcripts.


----------



## paperview (Oct 19, 2009)

I'll give Rush credit for one thing:  He apologized personally to Hillary for his comments.


----------



## concept (Oct 19, 2009)

Jay Canuck said:


> concept said:
> 
> 
> > Jay Canuck said:
> ...



I accept your surrender on this one.


----------



## concept (Oct 19, 2009)

Looks like the pudgy blowhard has libs all knoted up...again!!!  

Gotta give him credit for that.


----------



## Jay Canuck (Oct 19, 2009)

concept said:


> Jay Canuck said:
> 
> 
> > concept said:
> ...



wow! - you really are a legend in your own mind.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 19, 2009)

edthecynic said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...



For the record I think both you and payperview are liars for claiming you watched Rush's television show.  That fact that you and payperview are not conservatives I find it highly unlikely either of you would tune in on a Friday to watch a conservative talk show, especially Rush's show of whom you both seem to despise. The partial transcript I posted was the only show where he discussed the whitehouse pets and Chelsea. The only reference that can be found of the scenario you present is the one that Franken wrote about in his book and that was shown to be untrue. 

Oh and nice dodge on the questions I posed. I expected as much.


----------



## Jay Canuck (Oct 19, 2009)

*Michael J. Fox incident*

On the October 23, 2006 edition of his radio show, Limbaugh imitated on the "DittoCam" (the webcam for website subscribers to see him on the air) the physical symptoms of actor Michael J. Fox, who has Parkinson's disease.[19][20] He said "(Fox) is exaggerating the effects of the disease. He's moving all around and shaking and it's purely an act ... This is really shameless of Michael J. Fox. Either he didn't take his medication or he's acting."[21]


Rush acting like a big man again by attacking someone with a disease.


----------



## Dr.House (Oct 19, 2009)

concept said:


> Jay Canuck said:
> 
> 
> > concept said:
> ...





Jayboy Canuckstain isn't the smartest lib in the asylum...  He hasn't had an original thought since the Clintoon years when he was jealous of the fat intern...


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 19, 2009)

Jay Canuck said:


> *Michael J. Fox incident*
> 
> On the October 23, 2006 edition of his radio show, Limbaugh imitated on the "DittoCam" (the webcam for website subscribers to see him on the air) the physical symptoms of actor Michael J. Fox, who has Parkinson's disease.[19][20] He said "(Fox) is exaggerating the effects of the disease. He's moving all around and shaking and it's purely an act ... This is really shameless of Michael J. Fox. Either he didn't take his medication or he's acting."[21]
> 
> ...



During an October 26 edition of his nationally syndicated radio show, Rush Limbaugh "apologize[d]" for being "wrong" in "speculat[ing]" that actor Michael J. Fox either "didn't take his medication or he was acting" in a recent campaign advertisement for Missouri Democratic Senate candidate Claire McCaskill.

The fact is, while Fox acknowledged on Access Hollywood that his tremors were a result of having taken "too much medication," he did not say he had intentionally done so. Indeed, after Limbaugh's remark, Fox appeared on the October 26 edition of the CBS Evening News with Katie Couric and confirmed that the tremors he had experienced during the taping of the ad occurred because it is difficult to "calculate" the correct dosage of medication and, "ometimes, it kicks in too hard.".


----------



## edthecynic (Oct 19, 2009)

Lonestar_logic said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > It happened.  I saw it too.  That stupid show Rush had on was such a trainwreck of bad fatass entertainment, I used to find myself tuning in to watch the pasty-faced live audience yuck it up and witnessed Rush's complete bomb as a TV host. Just hilarious.
> ...


It was reported well before Frankin's book was published in 1996. And I saw it myself, so I know it isn't a lie. I specifically remember the picture he used with her long wavy hair covering her face. Here's a link from June 1995. 

Lyin&#039; Bully | Mother Jones

It was also reported in The Arizona Republic on 10/17/93 and referenced in 1994.

The Way Things Aren't

Columnist Molly Ivins reported (Arizona Republic 10/17/93) this incident from Limbaugh's TV show--"Here is a Limbaugh joke: Everyone knows the Clintons have a cat. Socks is the White House cat. But did you know there is a White House dog?" And he puts up a picture of Chelsea Clinton. Chelsea Clinton is 13 years old.


----------



## Jay Canuck (Oct 19, 2009)

House, in your absolutely useless opinion was Michael J. Fox just acting or is Rush about as much of a Dr. as you are?


----------



## paperview (Oct 19, 2009)

Lonestar_logic said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...


This is typical of the slurping dittohead Lonestar Logic.  Call people liars when they refute the evidence.  Time and again.  I've even seen you respond to actual clips of Fox News shows and say "how do we know that isn't faked"  (paraphrased). Jaw-droppingly stupid.

You refuse any evidence which upsets your pretzel logic applecart.

For your information, I have been listening to Limbaugh on the radio since the first day he was syndicated.  I watched his short-lived TV show.  
I have logged thousands and thousands of hours listening to Rush (and Hannity, before he was even syndicated) and Beck, way back in the early 2000's.  (He was funny then too) -- I have made it a practice of mine to "know they enemy" and Rush has been there to display his methods and madness for a long time now. I'm listening. 

 I have found to understand the other side, I need to do that.  It arms me for debate when I take the time to hear the conservative perspective, which I why I have always been drawn to right wing outlets.  

On occasion, I even temper my criticism upon hearing a well deduced argument.

I know it seems incomprehensible for you, a gold-star dittohead, to understand some folks like to hear all sides and will go out of their way to seek the voices from opposing ideologies, but in the real world, LL, it happens.

Dittohead world, not so much.

Now, I've commented Rush* did* apologize for his nasty attack on Chelsea, and for that I credit Rush.

You seem to keep insisting it didn't happen, to which I say: then why did he apologize?


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 19, 2009)

edthecynic said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > paperview said:
> ...



Everyone of those claims come straight out of Al Frankens book. From "The Way Things Aren't" "Columnist Molly Ivins reported (Arizona Republic 10/17/93) this incident from Limbaugh's TV show--"Here is a Limbaugh joke: Everyone knows the Clintons have a cat. Socks is the White House cat. But did you know there is a White House dog?" And he puts up a picture of Chelsea Clinton. Chelsea Clinton is 13 years old."

Molly Irvings reported this incident, I guess that makes it true.  

How many times do I have to tell you tha tit never happened?_ Franken and his late friend Molly Ivins were lying about Rush Limbaugh in the early nineties. Rush always ignored them. So, no doubt knowing Rush would pay no attention, they weaved this whopper, based loosely on an actual event, and repeated it countless times until it became ingrained in cultural folklore. It was so ingrained that when the internet took off and LexisNexis came around,  no one bothered to fact check it._


----------



## edthecynic (Oct 19, 2009)

Lonestar_logic said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...


Obviously you NEVER watched his TV show because it was on Monday to Friday!!! 

Actually, I started watching him on TV during the Summer of 1992. Unlike his slacker audience I worked during the day back then so I couldn't listen to his radio show like I can now that I am retired. I met some CON$ at the beach and they told me I had to listen to him because they were not quoting him very well when I shot down their arguments. So I did. They had his book prominently displayed in the Summer rental they had as a conversation started.
Before LimpBoy I used to watch Morton Downey Jr "puke" his CON$ervative "pablum" on TV.   As a Cynic I watch and listen to everybody on all sides, not just Left and Right. I am a lifelong registered Independent who has always voted 3rd Party or Write-in, and never for either major Party.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 19, 2009)

paperview said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...



I call you a liar because well, that's what I think you are. You refuted no evidence, you haven't presented any evidence. All you have is, " I saw it on TV" sixteen or seventeen years ago. You then provide news articles that echoes Franken's book which has already been shown to be nothing short of a lie.

He apologized for showing the damn picture of the cat instead of Chelsea. Damn didn't you read the transcript?!?!?!

No what I disputed was not the clip of Fox News but the clip you allege Fox presented, but i don't expect you to be smart enough to understand that possibility.  

My understanding a of a "dittohead" is someone that faithfully listens to Rush, which pretty much describes yourself. I rarely listen to Rush, fact is I only listen to him when there's a subject of controversy, I personally can't stand the guy. But the truth is the truth and you don't have any evidence that supports your claim. You  have nothing but the distorted lies of Franken and Irvings and a memory of a television showed that aired 16 or 17 years ago. If I agreed with you, we would both be wrong.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 19, 2009)

edthecynic said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...



His first show was in Sept. of 1992, you consider that summertime? Oh and no I didn't watch his show, I don't like the guy. However the show in question happened on a Friday, hence my Friday reference, Nov. 6th 1992 to be exact. What you say may be true, but I'll reserve my right not to believe you, until more evidence is produced.


----------



## edthecynic (Oct 19, 2009)

Lonestar_logic said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...


September is still summer where I live and I wouldn't be so sure of that Nov 6th date.

Like I said, I have a very vivid memory of the picture he used with her very wavy hair almost completely covering her face.


----------



## Jay Canuck (Oct 19, 2009)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Jay Canuck said:
> 
> 
> > *Michael J. Fox incident*
> ...




and because he has a disease that he has to take medication for and it is difficult to calculate the correct dosage that is just fine for the fat pigboy to take a shot at him and others who suffer from the same condition?


----------



## HUGGY (Oct 19, 2009)

*The Rush Limbaugh media lynch mob 
*

get a rope!


----------



## paperview (Oct 19, 2009)

Lonestar_logic said:


> ...
> Molly Irvings reported this incident, I guess that makes it true.
> 
> ...



It's Molly Ivins.  Get it right.  And she was an award winning writer from Texas.  You think a professional as she, writing from Texas, dittohead country, would make a false quote about Rush and not be called to task on it by the dittoheads there, or by Rush, or by anyone? Her article appeared in 1993, long before Frankens book.

Sorry, it happened, and too many people know it did.  Only the die-hard head-up-his-ass Limbaugh defenders continue to insist it never did.



> He apologized for showing the damn picture of the cat instead of Chelsea. Damn didn't you read the transcript?!?!?!


He apologized to HILLARY in 2002, as they were at a wedding together. He told her personally he regretted what he said about Chelsea.  Why would he do that if it was just a simple 'technical error?'


----------



## Wry Catcher (Oct 19, 2009)

Rush Limbaugh is an arrogant self serving horrid openly lying elephippopotamus (ASSHOLE), imho.


----------



## Jay Canuck (Oct 19, 2009)

*Diversionary Tactics Aside, The Tapes Make Clear Rush Limbaugh Is A Racist
*Huffington Post - 10-19-09 Forget the double standard of Rush Limbaugh, a free marketeer, now decrying as outrageous the NFL corporation's logical business decision to protect its brand from his taint. In all the hullaballoo about whether or not the NFL should have allowed Limbaugh to invest in the St. Louis Rams, the most telling narrative is the radio host's victimization narrative.
​


----------



## Dr.House (Oct 19, 2009)

Jay Canuck said:


> House, in your absolutely useless opinion was Michael J. Fox just acting or is Rush about as much of a Dr. as you are?



When you go a week without posting someone elses shit, I'll take you seriously...

Until then, godspeed....


----------



## Jay Canuck (Oct 19, 2009)

oh ...I see House - someone else came up with and posted my question. Sounds like you and Rush share the same love for heavy duty opiates.


----------



## Dr.House (Oct 19, 2009)

Jay Canuck said:


> oh ...I see House - someone else came up with and posted my question. Sounds like you and Rush share the same love for heavy duty opiates.



Whats the matter Jayboy Canuckstain?

Post for a week without links to HuffyPuffy and UnthinkingNoprogress and all the other leftwing hack sites you love that form your opinions for you and tell you how you think...

Chicken shit?

Yellow?


*Link*


----------



## Jay Canuck (Oct 19, 2009)

Clownshoes, the problem is if I don't post links to stories then those events contain within didn't take place according to your asshat friend.....so I'm damned if I do and damned if i don't - so I will just choose to post how I like to post and you can chew the bark off of my log...... allrighty?


----------



## Dr.House (Oct 19, 2009)

Jayboy Canuckstain said:


> Clownshoes, the problem is if I don't post links to stories then those events contain within didn't take place according to your asshat friend.....so I'm damned if I do and damned if i don't - so I will just choose to post how I like to post and you can chew the bark off of my log...... allrighty?



Sorry, Captain Fuckstain, huffypuffy and UnthinkingNoprogress are not reliable sources to "backup" anything except leftist hackery, but you go ahead and cut & paste away...  I bet your bendover-buddies there dig the attention...

Most of the posters here recognize that sourcing with hack sites is fucking stupid, but somehow your obviously small brain can't grasp that concept...  

I shouldn't pick on you folks with diminished capabilities, but for cripes sakes find an original thought someplace...  Nobody cares what some shit hack at HuffyPuffy thinks...

Idiot...


----------



## Jay Canuck (Oct 19, 2009)

bendover buddies?..... oh you mean like the blowjobs on this board that you thank continually and who in turn continually thank and positive rep you for your dumbshit opinion posts?


----------



## ozzmdj (Oct 19, 2009)

Lies cost the talk-show host a shot at NFL ownership; a White House honcho praises a murderer of millions to schoolkids.....Mark Steyn: Limbaugh bad, Mao good | mao, million, don, saying, dream - Opinion - OCRegister.com


----------



## Jay Canuck (Oct 19, 2009)

*The White House&#8217;s &#8216;ironic&#8217; Mao moment? Glenn Beck doesn&#8217;t get it.*


Dunn, a long-time Washington strategist, surprised many by singling out Fox as a public relations arm of the Republican party last weekend. She said on Friday that her Mao comments were obviously &#8220;ironic&#8221; and that she had lifted the reference from the late and legendary Republican strategist Lee Atwater.

Yes, a lot of this is personal between Fox and Dunn.

Yet perhaps we get a tiny bit of new insight into America&#8217;s political divide from the Mao affair. Perhaps the standoff is less about left and right, socialists versus libertarians, and more about ironic speech versus direct speech.

The Oxford English Dictionary says that irony is &#8220;a figure of speech in which the unintended meaning is the opposite of that expressed by the words used.&#8221;


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 19, 2009)

paperview said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...



Irving, Ivin makes little difference since she's no longer with us. Yes she wasn't above making a mistake.  Could be Franken quoted her instead of vice versa, either way neither one proved the incident ever took place as you and edthenumbskull  has claimed it has.

I'm a defender of the truth and you and Ed are not presengint the truth. The only thing you have is a memory of 16, 17 some odd years ago and writings from Ivin and Franken. I provided a transcript from Rush show in 1992 that clearly shows what happened, Yet you and Edtheidiot refuse to accept it. He apologized because it was a simple error and the guy obviously felt bad about it. Apologizing for what was clearly a mistake is not an admission of anything more dastardly.  Until you can provide substantial proof that what you claimed happened actually happened, I'll stick with the present evidence. You say Rush apologized, I'd like to see that apology.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 19, 2009)

edthecynic said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...



Provide the picture.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 19, 2009)

Jay Canuck said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Jay Canuck said:
> ...




So only idiots like you are allowed to make fun of people? Can you say hypocrite?


----------



## bodecea (Oct 19, 2009)

Maple said:


> ozzmdj said:
> 
> 
> > Which public figure can be quoted as having said something bigoted and disgusting and it doesnt matter whether he did or not because he might have? Who can Big Media brand a racist without checking the facts? Who has to prove he did not say something racist, rather than the accuser proving he did?
> ...




Oh, I hope he sues too.


----------



## Jay Canuck (Oct 19, 2009)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Jay Canuck said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...




there is a difference between making fun of idiot posters here like yourself and poking fun at people who have diseases solely for the crime of having a disease......but a dumbshit like you just won't ever get that.


----------



## paperview (Oct 19, 2009)

Lonestar_logic said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...


No, you provided a piece of fiction by a blogger that has been passed around by Rush robots to suggest it actually happened that way.  Your source is laughable.

Rush apologized to Hillary in 2002, and later commented on his show about it.
  I'm surprised you didn't know that.  You must be new to politics.


----------



## paperview (Oct 19, 2009)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Jay Canuck said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Hey! We have a defender here of radio hosts  making fun of Parkinson's patients.

What a blast.


----------



## concept (Oct 19, 2009)

Looks like more liberal msm shills are starting to retract.

But here online, the diehard moonbats still have their heads up their asses.  
Living in total denial. 

Poor fools, your smelly echo chamber must be feeling a little claustrophobic.


----------



## Dr.House (Oct 19, 2009)

Jay Canuck said:


> bendover buddies?..... oh you mean like the blowjobs on this board that you thank continually and who in turn continually thank and positive rep you for your dumbshit opinion posts?



Just because you suck doesn't mean the rest of us suck...

At least my opinions are my own and don't come with a link to a leftist hack site...

Keep on being you, Canuckstain...


----------



## paperview (Oct 19, 2009)

> You say Rush apologized, I'd like to see that apology.



Lots of things from 2002 have been archived, some attainable and some not so easily attainable. 

Here's a Drudge headline.  Drudge good enough for you?

*RUSH LIMBAUGH COMES FACE TO FACE WITH HILLARY CLINTON IN BROOKLYN AT WEDDING; HILLARY CLINTON WANTED TO MEET: PURELY SOCIAL OCCASION, 'I WAS POLITE, SHE WAS POLITE,' SAYS RADIO KING. 'CORDIAL EXCHANGE.' CONGRATULATES SENATOR ON HER 'DEDICATION TO PUBLIC SERVICE,' SHE CLAIMS; BOTH POSE FOR A PICTURE TOGETHER: HILLARY TELLS PALS, 'HE SAID HE REGRETS THINGS HE'S SAID ABOUT [DAUGHTER] CHELSEA'..*. HILLARY TAKING OVER STEERING COMMITTEE FROM KERRY, NEW YORK OBSERVER SET TO REPORT... DEVELOPING... <link>>>ARCHIVES - DrudgeReportArchives.com

===================


----------



## edthecynic (Oct 19, 2009)

Lonestar_logic said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...


You provided a transcript from a different show, so you proved nothing. Until you can provide proof that there is no other transcript with Chelsea and a dog as your source claims, you've proven nothing since the general public does not have access to complete and unedited transcripts and videos of all his TV shows. Also it has been reported by other sources since 1993 and only denied recently. 
That is very suspicious!
Why did you CON$ wait so long to first deny it ever happened till now? Back when it was first reported the only denial was that it wasn't intended, not that it never happened. 
Very, very suspicious!
Since I saw it myself, I know the show exists. So I know your source is lying. I may not be able to prove it, but I know it.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 20, 2009)

Jay Canuck said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Jay Canuck said:
> ...



Oh and you never attacked anyone with a disease? I recall you attack Beck frequently, and he suffers from a disease. But I suppose in your leftwing idiocy, that's different.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 20, 2009)

paperview said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > paperview said:
> ...



You're an idiot, the "blog" contained a transcript from the Nov. 6, 1992 show which addressed Chelsea and the whitehouse pets. What have you got? Nothing but Ivin and Franken's word and a memory of a show you alleged you've seen 16 years ago.

I shown why Rush apologized again to Hillary, but your dumbass is too stupid to understand it and it doesn't surprise me.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 20, 2009)

paperview said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Jay Canuck said:
> ...



What's the difference in Rush poking fun at Fox and Carlos Mencia poking fun at the mentally ill and handicapped people?


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 20, 2009)

edthecynic said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > paperview said:
> ...



Your claim, your burden of proof. The partial transcript I provided was from the Rush's television show.


----------



## LilOlLady (Oct 20, 2009)

Rush has shot himself in the foot, tared and feathered himself, castrated himself and in the process of hanging himself after he drug out himself.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 20, 2009)

LilOlLady said:


> Rush has shot himself in the foot, tared and feathered himself, castrated himself and in the process of hanging himself after he drug out himself.



And yet he has millions of listeners and makes millions of dollars. Not bad for a wounded tarred and feathered castrated hung out exdruggy.


----------



## paperview (Oct 20, 2009)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Jay Canuck said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Some posts need to just stand out there, all on their own.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 20, 2009)

paperview said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Jay Canuck said:
> ...



Thanks, I thought it was pretty clever of me too.


----------



## edthecynic (Oct 20, 2009)

Lonestar_logic said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...


As you well know, I did not claim that was the ONLY transcript that contained Chelsea and the White House dog, YOUR source did but provided no link to all the transcripts from his show. He didn't even provide a link to the show he claims to have gotten the transcript he used. Since I remember seeing it I KNOW he is lying.

We have only the word of a CON$ervative that that is the ONLY transcript and CON$ are notorious liars. You need to provide access to ALL his transcripts to sustain YOUR claim that that is the ONLY transcript that discusses Chelsea and the WH dog.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 20, 2009)

edthecynic said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...



I'll provide the full transcript of the Nov. 6th 1992 show. You provide the same for the show of which you speak. The one that fails.....fails.


----------



## edthecynic (Oct 20, 2009)

Lonestar_logic said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...


I've already said that is not the show I'm talking about.

You claim no other transcript mentions Chelsea or the WH dog, therefore you must provide transcripts from ALL his TV shows to support your claim. I have already said I have no access to any transcripts. I have said I have my very accurate memory, so the burden is on you to provide access to ALL transcripts. I will do the work of searching through the transcripts you provide, but you are the one claiming to know what is in every transcript, not me. I am only claiming to remember the picture with Chelsea's hair covering her face as the WH dog.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 20, 2009)

edthecynic said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...



I can't provide a transcript that doesn't exist. You claim the event took place, the burden of proof is on you. 

You haven't even produced the photo of Chelsea of which you speak. You know the one with hair covering her face.


----------



## Jay Canuck (Oct 20, 2009)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Jay Canuck said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



 I don't attack Beck for having a disease and then trying to help others with that disease....I attack Beck for being the lame crybaby media whore he is and if you can't find a post where I attack him for having a disease and trying to help others who suffer from that same disease then it just didn't happen ( according to you )....... good luck!


----------



## Jay Canuck (Oct 20, 2009)

"Obama unveils a new medical marijuana 
policy today, which, I'm thankful for because 
we'll need to be stoned to live through the 
next three-and-a-half years." 
-- Pigboy, who knows about getting stoned,


----------



## edthecynic (Oct 20, 2009)

Lonestar_logic said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...


There you go again, playing dumb to create a straw man.

I asked for access to ALL his TV transcripts so I can confirm for myself that no such transcripts exists, as YOU claim. For you to make that claim you MUST have access to ALL his transcripts, or you are just making that claim up because it is what you want to emotionally and religiously BELIEVE.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 20, 2009)

Jay Canuck said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Jay Canuck said:
> ...



You're good at making shit up, but that's all your good for.  First I did say "you attack Beck frequently, and he suffers from a disease". I did not say you " attack him for having a disease and trying to help others who suffer from that same disease". 

You should try honesty out for once. Fact is you do attack Beck, by your own admission, and another fact is Beck does suffer from a disease. Therefore everything I stated was truthful. 


*I recall you attack Beck frequently, and he suffers from a disease.*


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 20, 2009)

edthecynic said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...



Are you really this stupid? All I ask you to provide was the transcript to the show you claimed to have seen. In return I was going to provide the transcript of the Nov. 6, 1992 show. And I'm still waiting for Rush to respond back to me on that very subject.


----------



## Jay Canuck (Oct 20, 2009)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Jay Canuck said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...





 way to talk yourslef into the irrelevant.


----------



## edthecynic (Oct 20, 2009)

Lonestar_logic said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...


You are not as dumb as you pretend to be. You said no such transcript exists, therefore you must have access to ALL his TV transcripts to honestly make such a claim. I have said I do not have access to any of his TV transcripts and asked you to provide me the same access you have. Either you won't provide it because you don't have and only hope it doesn't exise, or you know it does exist and you don't want me to find it.

Remember LimpBoy habitually denies what he does and is quite proud of his lying denials.

July 30, 2008
RUSH: Many things happened over the course of these years, one of the things, the Animal Rights Update. We were told by whoever wrote the song Born Free that we were denied permission to use it in that fashion. Andy Williams who portrayed the song vocally, said he was cool with it, he would love it, he loved the airplay, but they didn't like us putting bombs and explosions and gunfire in the Animal Rights Update, so we had to stop it. That was one of the sad things that happened as this program became more and more successful and got larger and larger and larger, is that a number of people who were not politically sympathetic to this program decided to assert their rights and deny us the ability to use certain musical things. Others didn't, but that's why the Animal Rights Update, as you heard it there,* we sneak one in now and then, and then we deny it if anybody says and we did it. *
END TRANSCRIPT


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 20, 2009)

Jay Canuck said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Jay Canuck said:
> ...



You should look up the definition of irrelevant then show me what part of my post was unrelated to the matter being discussed.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 20, 2009)

edthecynic said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...



The only incident that I know of involving Chelsea and any whitehouse pet happened on the Nov. 6, 1992 show. And it didn't happen the way you, Franken or Ivins described it. Now you say it did happen then the burden of proof is on you. I claimed that, that show was the only show in which that subject was focused on and you want me to offer every transcript from every show from '92 to '96 as proof. It ain't gonna happen. So I'll rephrase my position, I do not believe that such a show exist. I believe there was only one show where that subject was brought up and it was the Nov. 6, 1992 show.


----------



## Jay Canuck (Oct 20, 2009)

*"For years, Limbaugh and his buddies have claimed that private organizations should get to exclude **anyone they want for any reason they like. (Mostly skin color) And, of course, that the free market ** takes care of weeding out bad ideas/money losers. Well, this private club decided to exclude him, **correctly concluding that his blatant racism would destroy their profits. Hoisted by your own petard much?"* 
    -- shortstop,    *Link*


----------



## edthecynic (Oct 20, 2009)

Lonestar_logic said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...


Exactly, your claim requires you have access to every show and you checked them all to know that was the ONLY one. So give me the same access you have if you have nothing to hide!!!! Having seen the show myself, I know you don't KNOW everything and are only parroting GOP-Run hate media because it is what you WANT to BELIEVE.

Nice guy that I am, I'll settle for just the shows from 1993 and 1994.


----------



## Jay Canuck (Oct 20, 2009)

*"How can I trick the media into dumping on Obama? Well, as you well know, * 
*  I can play the media like a Stradivarius, and it's all based on one simple reality: **the arrogant SOBs refuse to listen to this program."* 

 -- Rush, making about as much sense as usual.


----------



## ozzmdj (Oct 20, 2009)

BEGIN TRANSCRIPT 


RUSH:  Okay, I will accede to this.  I'm being bombarded, as I have been all morning.  I've been bombarded with requests to play audio from The O'Reilly Factor on Friday night.  It was hosted by Juan Williams and his guest was the Hutch, my good friend the Reverend Ken Hutcherson of Seattle and the Antioch Bible Church.  We're trying to move on here but the Hutch deserves to be heard here.  He is a good friend.  He was asked a question by Juan Williams:  "If you're a black man, you stand up and say something that's not politically correct, you defend a Rush Limbaugh, you're his friend, you see what they did to me, you must know what they'll do to you."

HUTCHERSON:  This is extremely personal to me.  You see, to you, Juan, this is a news story -- a big news story -- and to the young lady that's from LA, you know, this is a news story.  This is more than a news story.  See, Rush and I are friends, close friends.  And when you talk about being close friends, I don't see Rush as a white man.  He's my friend.  I don't see him as a talk show host, a very famous talk show host.  He's a very close friend.  That overrides my political views and everything.  So this attack is about a friend of mine who is being lied upon.

RUSH:  And then they had this exchange about what happens to you when you defend somebody like me.

WILLIAMS:  We are made out to be less than faithful to all that's happened to black people in America and honest in our criticism. We're made out to be house slaves.

HUTCHERSON:  What Warren Ballentine said to you was one of the most racist statements that you could get.  The man just flat-out called you a house Negro and I don't know if white America understands the derogatory statement that that was, and we should not be able to put up with that kind of rhetoric from the other side who call themselves tolerant.  We are conservatives.  I'm a Christian. I'm a pastor. I lead a very large church. And what they are doing to Rush isn't about just Rush. This is about attacking conservative values in America and I'm not going to put up with it.

WILLIAMS:  I find this so unbelievable, as someone who sees himself on the liberal side, that the minute that you disagree, you get put down.

RUSH:  Juan Williams and Ken Hutcherson on The O'Reilly Factor Friday night on the Fox News Channel.  My thanks to both of them.   




END TRANSCRIPT


----------



## Jay Canuck (Oct 21, 2009)

no black man I know sold his own race out for money and political gain.


----------

